# Transfert docs Ibook vers Pc



## Hanky Moody (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je cherche comment transferer mes docs présents dans l'app Ibook pour en garder une copie. Mon ipad commence a etre plein et je souhaite faire donc un peu de ménage sans pour autant perdre mes fichiers. 

Je recupere directement ses fichiers via l'ipad. Ils n'ont dc jamais été sauvegarder sur le pc. 

Une idée de comment faire ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ciradis (21 Janvier 2012)

Hanky Moody a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche comment transferer mes docs présents dans l'app Ibook pour en garder une copie. Mon ipad commence a etre plein et je souhaite faire donc un peu de ménage sans pour autant perdre mes fichiers.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir

 tu peux préciser la provenance de tes docs , tu les a acheté sur l'App store ?

Cordialement


----------



## Hanky Moody (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Non directement trouvé via safari ou bien Pièces jointes provenant de mails.


----------



## ciradis (21 Janvier 2012)

Hanky Moody a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Non directement trouvé via safari ou bien Pièces jointes provenant de mails.



ok donc c'est pas des livres , plutôt des fichiers PDF , tu peux les renvoyés par mail à ton adresse  , ou tu récupere les fichiers joint directement depuis ton pc .

Cordialement


----------



## Hanky Moody (21 Janvier 2012)

Non j'ai de tout justement et notamment des fichiers irrécupéables ailleurs & trop lourds pour etre envoyés par mail. D'oú ma question en fait.


----------



## ciradis (21 Janvier 2012)

dans ce cas là , tu peux utiliser par exemple "Disque USB pour IPad" c'est gratuit sur l'APP Store , tu ouvre tes fichiers avec ,  tu connecte Ton Ipad à ton Pc , tu ouvre Itune , selectionne ton Ipad et dans l 'onglet Application , tout en bas tu verra "Disque USB IPad" tu clique dessus , tes fichiers seront là , il suffit de les glisser sur ton bureau.

Cordialement


----------



## Hanky Moody (22 Janvier 2012)

Oui merci je connais mais mon soucis est de recuperer les fichiers anciens déjà présents sur Ibook & qui ne peut donc pas être envoyés par mail. 

Je pense m'orienter vers Diskaid. Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## ciradis (22 Janvier 2012)

Hanky Moody a dit:


> Oui merci je connais mais mon soucis est de recuperer les fichiers anciens déjà présents sur Ibook & qui ne peut donc pas être envoyés par mail.
> 
> Je pense m'orienter vers Diskaid. Qu'en penses tu ?





 c'est ce que j'utilise pour sauvegarder mes mes data  , effectivement tu peux les récupérer dans >>File system >>media  .

 Cordialement


----------

